# toilet carrier



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Went to do a service call today, wall hung toilet was leaking. Pulled it off the wall and whoever put it in didn't spin the barrel out far enough and tried to double up the gaskets to make it work. No big deal, grab a longer barrel. When I went to take the old one out it was only in the faceplate by one thread. This has been like this for 30+ years. Thanks to the jackwagon that put it in I now have to rip some of the tile off the wall to replace the faceplate because all of the threads rotted away. All because the original installer was either too cheap or too ignorant to put it a longer barrel instead of trying to cheat it with the shorty that comes with the carrier it's going to cost them a pretty penny between my time and material, the tile guy to reset the tiles I have to take out and the servpro guy because it's been leaking so long the bottom foot of the wall is all mold.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Had a bathroom where the remodeled finish wall was thicker then the original wall so that the barrel (nipple) was too short. Since the original galvanized barrels (circa 1920) were frozen, I had to cut them out with a sawsall. Not my favorite day on the job. No one thought to consult the plumber before replacing the wall finish.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Forgot to update this after I went back.
It got worse. When I went to pull the faceplate off I found out the never bolted the legs to the floor. Is it really that hard to do things correctly?


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

thats pretty bad stuff at this point they should just remodel the whole bathroom


----------

